# $4 Corn @Harvest



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's what this Agnews story says.....but alot can happen between now and then. We shall see.

Regards,Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/look_for_a_4_harvest_price_on_corn/


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Guess that'll b good for some, not so for others. This 8. 50 per 50# cheap feed gets tough sometimes. all for a farmer making a buck, we all paying high prices regardless our returns it seems. Its like leaning out over a cliff, just a slight breeze might send you over? ( yes, im small time farmer, an I luv it!)


----------

